

If Malaysian Airliner was hijacked here is probably Why - frade33
http://longr.co/1Naesr?

======
alttab
OK, so there's beef. Where is the motive for the hijacking though? They didn't
make any demands (yet) or used it for an attack. What is gained by Iran for
stealing a Malaysian airliner other than to use it as a weapon or steal its
cargo?

~~~
frade33
The possible reason could be to 'teach a lesson' or put pressure on Malaysian
Govt. The rift between Sunni and Shia is beyond an airliner or its cargo. If
you ponder over their 1400 years old history.

~~~
alttab
So for 1400 years of bloody, hatefilled history they steal a plane full of
Chinese citizens to teach Malaysia a lesson? I'm probably just ignorant, but
I'd have to guess that that level of risk isn't worth blind rage without
furthering some agenda.

